# The 2 Largest Forts Built During the American Civil War



## JWW427 (Oct 19, 2020)

This is a good doc on two forts and their impossible builds.
Enjoy!





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: The 2 Largest Forts Built During the American Civil War


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 25, 2021)

The Nashville TN fort looks so darned odd, as if it were a giant outdoor sculpture or art installation today.
Those Confederate boys sure were creative during the fog of war! 1861-65.
Or were they...??

A beautiful shot of Fort Monroe VA.
Despite its Civil War romantic beauty and majesty, what are we really seeing here?
To me, the buildings look like an afterthought.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 27, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The Nashville TN fort looks so darned odd, as if it were a giant outdoor sculpture or art installation today.
> Those Confederate boys sure were creative during the fog of war! 1861-65.
> Or were they...??
> 
> ...



In the old form we made note that some of the forts were sitting on an energy source. There were many that had a building centered with a tall pole. column Some, in Russia, that sat on natural gas deposits. A number sat on magnet resources. Running water near by created electric current .
Almost all of the old maps and drawings show no canon or little room for drilling troops.


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 29, 2022)

Not much of Fort Negley survives. I will share some photos of it that I recently took.  It is located miles from the capital, out of range from a cannon to effectively protect the city.  And too small to house troops and more than a few cannons.   I am open to explanations how this could be a strategic fort.  So it is on high ground.  Speaking of, the region is known to be the site of hundreds of pyramid mounds.  The capital building downtown if anyone has seen it, is on such a sharp rise in the grade of the hill that I certainly wonder what is under the building- it was preceded by a Catholic Church - and perhaps that was built on a burial mound in the style of the Pyramid in Cholupa, Mexico (in fact, the dimensions of 500 or so meters per side are fairly similar to).  In either case, if there was past flooding - as suggested from stories of fossil recovery of salt water organisms near Fort Negley, then there's one good reason.

There is something to be said on the state of the fort and the way the walls were constructed so I will share those photos.  The entrance gives the impression of a grand fort, but the fine print reveals that an entrance to the park was built in the 1930s... 

It is impressive how there is little semblance of a fort.  I grew up near West Point, NY, and have seen a few upstate NY forts, and it is striking how some forts hold up and others don't.  For example, 5 miles beyond west point barely stands a crumbled castle -only used as an ammo dump for the military.  Uniquely, Fort Negley is the only stone fort built during the civil war, and according to the narrative, it was built by slaves.  I have not seen any photos of its construction.  The wall in the photo below has been repaired by some sort of stucco.  






A few photos within the park show soldiers surrounding 1 or 2 cannons, and it is not known when this photo was taken but if it were during the Civil war I would say being 10 miles from the capital building and with 1 or 2 cannons and without any turning radius to adjust fire, I would say this is a very ineffective fort.    The fort is too small to garrison many troops. 






Most of the purported civil war forts are brick and mortar, are they not? The construction appears to be shaped stones of varying size, without mortar.  The precision of the stone walls, among those walls that are still standing, are consistently precise in all of the photos available, past and present.  There is no evidence that any walls have been rebuilt.  

 





Someone would have had to teach the slaves how to build stone walls in this manner.  This is the only "stone civil war fort".  Many of the stones cannot have been moved by one person.  They are painstakingly approximated to create a precise wall, and the craftsmanship is evident when viewed from above.  The official drawing of the fort in its better days seems to missing evidence of a foundation.  Most likely, this is a repurposed burial mound, and being high ground, probably made for a good place to mount a flag and a few men for a short while.  






​


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 31, 2022)

What I find especially interesting is the extreme measures now being taken by the Parks Service to corral the public with walk ways, and these are being put in under the supposed pretext that merely walking around causes harm.  I heard the stupidest explanation from a Park Ranger that people walking around the Red Wood Tree's in CA damages the roots of those gigantic trees.  Lucky thing those deer tread so lightly.


----------

